# [PORTAGE] Package.use/unmask/voodoo pour wine-9999 (résolu)

## dapsaille

Salut à tous ..

 ça fait longtemps que je ne suis venu et il semblerait que portage aie bien changé  :Smile: 

 je n'arrive plus à faire en sorte que wine-9999 soit installé/mis à jour lors d'un simple emerege wine ...

 j'ai tenté de décrypter la doc mais ... avec difficultés   :Embarassed:  (pas tapper pas tapper) ...

 Du coup, comment faire pour faire en sorte que la version de wine à émerger soit toujours la 9999 ? 

 Merci d'avance   :Wink: 

EDIT: la vieillerie as encore frappée ....:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-971188-highlight-.htmlLast edited by dapsaille on Mon Jan 25, 2016 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

J'irais du côté de package.keyword : "app-emulation/wine **"

----------

## dapsaille

merci  :Smile: 

 j'ai retrouvé un post de 2/3 ans ou je posais déjà la question ....

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

